# Ride Quality Difference between 595 Ultra and 585 Ultra



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey List,

Been looking for a 585 or 595 Ultra for a while now and will probably score a used one in the off-season (I cannot afford new). Has anyone noticed a ride quality difference (in terms of vertical road compliance) between the two? I love the looks of the 595 with the ISP, but am wondering if you pay for that in terms of increased stiffness transfering directly to your bootie? I have heard wonderful things about both bikes, in particular the 585 and how it is one of the smoothest and most comfy bikes people have ever ridden (while still getting supreme performance). 

Any other pro's/con's between the two are welcome.

Thanks, JG


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Why are you set on Ultras? Why not Origins?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I test rode the 585 ultra, and both the ultra and origin 595 models. I ended up going for the 585 ultra for the price. I felt the 595 ultra was way too rough of a ride for me and the 585 origin was the smoothest- most connected to the road feeling of the three. According to Look, the 585 Ultra is stiffer than the 595 origin.
You will probably have a very difficult time finding a 595 that is used, let alone one that is close to your seat height. 
The 585 is a great bang for you buck frame in either dress.


----------

